# Autodach öffnen bei GTA4 ?



## UWE-GANS (31. März 2009)

*Autodach öffnen bei GTA4 ?*

hi,
mich würde mal interresieren wie man bei manchen fahrzeugen wie z.b. den banshee das dach öffnet.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2009)

*AW: Autodach öffnen bei GTA4 ?*

Monsterstunt machen, auf dem Dach landen und in der Position ca. 500 Meter weiter rutschen. Dann sollte jedes Dach auf gehen...


----------

